# Wie viel Watt braucht mein Netzteil?



## Dani866 (4. Dezember 2010)

Meint ihr das 450 Watt reichen?

Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H, AMD 880G
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 6x 3,0GHz
Scythe Katana 3
8GB DDR3-RAM PC-1333 (4x 2GB)
AMD Radeon HD6850 1024MB GDDR5
1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.
BLU-RAY-Player + DVD-Brenner
Wireless LAN Karte 300 Mbit


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

würde bei dir eher zu einem 600 Watt Netzteil raten.

Gruß
BK


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey,


im Idle Modus könnte es ausreichen 
Tendiere auch eher in Richtung 600W

mfg

bo


----------



## Timo85 (24. Februar 2011)

kommt darauf an ob du dir einen "chinaböller" oder ein Marken netzteil einbauen möchtest. Wenn du allerdings auf nummer sicher gehen willst leg dir ein 600W Markennetzteil zu. Damit dürfte nix passieren.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2011)

Kurze grobe Rechnung

AMD X1075T unter Last ~ 130W (tdp) (?)
AMD 6850 unter Last ~130W (?)
Mainboard geschätzte 40W (?)

Der Rest - Kleinzeugs zusammengefasst vielleicht 100W (?)

Also zusammen etwa 400W, nun packen wir noch nen Sicherheitsrahmen rum  etwa 25%, dann sind wir bei nem 500W-Netzteil. Unterschwellig hört/liest man immer raus, dass heutige Rechner mehr Saft brauchen als früher - das ist nur teilweise richtig. Ein PentiumIV hat so dermaßen viel Leistung verschleudert (bis zu 115W tdp) und auch eine 6800Ultra lag mit ~100W nicht gerade niedrig. Richtig ist aber, dass durch die Möglichkeiten einer SLI/Crossfire-Konfiguration oder Ersetzen eines Dualcore auf Quad die Verbrauchswerte erheblich schwanken können- ergo es natürlich auch Sinn machen kann, ein leistungsfähigeres Netzteil zu kaufen.

Kurz und bündig: Im direkten Vergleich damals zu Heute ist der Stromverbrauch (max) kaum gestiegen (vielleicht 20%?) im Gegensatz zur Rechenpower, die mit Sicherheit den Faktor 5 übersteigt. 

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab ein 600 Watt Netzteil bei folgendem Rechner

Core2Quad, GTX275, 4GB Ram, 2x HDD, 2x DVD-LW

Selbst auf Vollast hab ich inklusive Monitor und Boxen maximal an die 350 Watt erreicht...(Hab ein Strommessgerät an der Steckdose dran)

Denke mit nem guten 500-600 Watt Netzteil bist du dabei.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2011)

Nun, ich hab "noch" nen Core2Duo@4GHz mit ATI 5770, dazu 4 HDDs, dabei begnügt sich der Rechner mit einem 420W-Netzteil, seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Meßgerät sagt: 40W Idle & 210W Last.

mfg chmee


----------

